# crank bait storage



## walleye man (Mar 24, 2011)

Has any body tried the new crank bait storage boxes Crank Caddy? I see that they are in scheels of bismarck nd and have seen them at some sports shows. Couriose of some body elses opinion.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Checked them out at Scheels the other day as well. The idea seems good, however the plastic the holders are made of seem a bit prone to snapping pretty easy. Would like to see it made with a bit more bendable plastic if that makes sense or maybe some interior supports. If nothing else kudos to some actual anglers for coming up with an innovative idea.


----------



## walleye man (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought the same but if you go to there web site crankcaddy.com it shows a picture of a guy twisting those inserts pretty hard i think the plastic inserts are more durrable than they look. I think that I am sold. I will probally add some to my boat. I don't think that I can find any thing better to keep me organized come tourny time.


----------

